# black balls



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so i found these in my tank this afternoon any one have any clue..


maybe some kind of eggs.


















and this was growing from my ghost wood to the tank and all under the wood in he dark areas










kk also i looked after i missed and along the sides of the tank were the glass is foggy i can see trails of lines and designs. and there are little white creaters at the ends of them .. what are those??


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

sp1k3_420 wrote:


> so i found a rollie pollie on my stump today in my viv.. my system is thriving hopefully for the good! he ran befor i could get a pic ill get one soon tho


This is what they could be. I had an infestation of those once before I had frogs, they were EVERYWHERE. I could not get rid of them. They laid eggs on the underside of plant leaves, and looked like little crustaceans. When I got my tincs they got gobbled up. I didn't find them too harmful, they mostly ate decaying plant matter, but I do not know if that will always be the case.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

that is what i was thinking they were. i guess im just building up some nice welcome to your new hope treats for when i get my leucs


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

The "rollie pollies" act as janitors in your vivs and eat up decaying plant matter and other little things, overall I like having a population of them in my tanks.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so ive been told. its been awhile since i saw the one that i did see and the black balls are still there. how long do they take to hatch?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think that Isopods would lay their eggs out in the open like that. I think what you're looking at there are the fruiting bodies of a Myxomycetes fungus (a slime mold). In very moist terraria, you might see some very beautiful plasmodia (giant creeing single celled "amoebas" climbing up and down the tank wall). After a while, they coalesce and form little sporangia. In the wild, they form when the humidity drops and each sporangia will look like a little lolly-pop. In the terrarium, they can clump together and form mis-shaped blobs like yours.

If this is what they are, don't worry. Slime molds are predatory and will help clean-up the terrarium. They do not cause any diseases of frogs or of people. I'd be happy to help ID it more specifically if you send it to me. Take care, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

wow thanx.. didnt know that . actually its been a long time and i havnt seen anymore of them. if i do ill take some pics for you!!! 

domenic


----------

